# Excellent article on the AC



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

This article gives a great explanation of the evolution (though some don't call it that!) to multi hulls. Includes technical details of the boats and wings. I found it very interesting and thought it was worth a mention. 
Winging It: America's Cup Racers Push the Sailboat to Its Limits | Magazine


----------



## sfchallenger (May 17, 2011)

Nice article, thanks. After watching the excitment in San Diego I can't wait to see some AC 45s contend with the chop in the Bay. Not to mention the 72s, 2013 will bring some incredible capsize action on the Bay.


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

sfchallenger said:


> Nice article, thanks. After watching the excitment in San Diego I can't wait to see some AC 45s contend with the chop in the Bay. Not to mention the 72s, 2013 will bring some incredible capsize action on the Bay.


It will be in September, so maybe it will be 70 degrees with 15 knots of wind. Not as much carnage, but given the venue, it would be magic
On the other hand, if it's blowing 25 to 30+ in the Slot it'll will be interesting. Thoughts of Ben Hur come to mind!


----------



## sfchallenger (May 17, 2011)

I don't know, usually this time of year it blows 5-10 knots, right now it's reading over 20 on my windex. You just can't predict the Bay.


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

sfchallenger said:


> I don't know, usually this time of year it blows 5-10 knots, right now it's reading over 20 on my windex. You just can't predict the Bay.


I agree that you can't accurately predict wind on the bay (wish we could!). However, (as I assume you know) September in San Francisco is famous for "Indian Summer". Usually the only real Summer we get in SF! As a short board windsurfer, I know that we consider our season pretty much over by September, and are very happy to get any conditions we can sail in (consistent 15+ Knot winds). The thermals are definitely shutting down by then, but I agree...anything *could* happen. For example, one January, I sailed my boat in the bay at night. 15 knots steady offshore breeze, 70 degrees. We sailed in T shirts until midnight when we reluctantly came in, only because we were tired! We had sailed all day and conditions improved as we were returning to the marina around 5, so we went back out. It was surrealistic and I'll never forget it! 
The good new is....with the AC cats, anything above 10 knots should provide exiting racing. If the boats were monohulls, the safe bet would have been to hold the race in June or July.


----------

